# Help - Blood sugars 28.5



## Emma Lowery (Jul 20, 2016)

I have tested my blood sugars and they are currently 28.5!!
I did treat myself to a sausage roll this morning but weren't expecting it to be this high.
I'm at work and not sure what to do? Any Advice appreciated.
I'm on tablets and slow release insulin.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

Has your insulin got overheated in the recent high temperatures?  Insulin is safe to be kept out of the fridge for up to 28 days, but only up to about 25 degrees C.  Not sure when you do your injections but if just at home, start a new cartridge of insulin and keep it in the fridge between injections.  If you need to carry it around with you, keep it in a cool bag.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jul 20, 2016)

It may have done it's been in my bag. In the meantime am I ok with my blood sugars this high or do I need to get medical advice? I have a really bad headache and struggling to focus my eyes. Feeling a bit panicked


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd ring your DSN for advice.  We have rapid acting insulin here so would do an extra insulin bolus for a high level like that.  Drink plenty of water in the meantime.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you, I will try giving her a call


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

P.S, The risk for people with type 1 with high BG levels (who make no insulin at all in their pancreas) is the development of ketones, leading to possible DKA.  However I don't think this happens with type 2, because you do still have some residual insulin in your body, just insufficient.  But best to check with your DSN.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Emma

firstly, don't panic the numbers will come down in the normal course of things. Secondly, don't add to them by eating or drinking anything else (water is OK). Thirdly, don't drive. Keep testing at reasonable intervals and if your levels rise or you feel unwell tell someone then get yourself off to medical help asap. Tell someone you work with that your levels are high. Try some gentle exercise like walking, but don't go far. Walk around the place you work if necessary but make sure that people know where you are. Ring your DSN for advice but above all ...don't panic and don't be frightened. The sausage roll is probably the culprit as you've said so steer clear in future (tough I know but...) 
Jonsi


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree with Redkite - keep well hydrated and call your DSN for advice regarding when to take your injection with a new pen/cartridge, it does sound like your insulin might have got a bit too warm!

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2016)

Emma - are you and 'they' - absolutely certain that you are T2?  You are  young to be T2 and yes, it can happen - but have they actually done C-peptide or GAD tests to your knowledge?

I would not be at all surprised, if it turned out to be something called LADA - this is a pesky thing because it acts exactly like T2 to begin with, and responds well/reasonably well to T2 medications - then your Beta cells pop their clogs anyway (gradually) and wham - you are exactly the same as a T1 and your increased BG can only possibly respond to insulin insulin and insulin.

I rather think that right about now would be when I'd ask about that, if I were you!


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 20, 2016)

What was your blood sugar level BEFORE you ate the sausage roll? 

Also, did you wash your hands thoroughly and then do a second confirmation test?


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Emma ...how are things today? Levels better?


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

How often do you test Emma ?
I'm type two and test before each meal (currently on 8 -10 - 8 units, main meal mid-day)

Was high and taken in to hospital (drank low carb minerals more than 2 ltrs a day) very thirsty blurred vision etc was a staggering 40.9 in hospital - kept in until bloods returned to normal 5.8 average.


----------

